# Farm House - Northampton



## Urbex Fam (Apr 5, 2017)

What a place! This has been, without a doubt, the best place we have visited so far! No graffiti or vandalism, just some copper thieves by the looks of it (plus the piggy bank from the previous report has now been smashed). Thank you to 'The Coopers' for the tip-off!

I won't bore you by repeating the same info again, so on with the pictures! 

Please check out our video too. Enjoy


----------



## krela (Apr 5, 2017)

Thank you, but please could you put a space between each image, it makes it so much easier to view!


----------



## Urbex Fam (Apr 5, 2017)

krela said:


> Thank you, but please could you put a space between each image, it makes it so much easier to view!



Will change it now!


----------



## krela (Apr 5, 2017)

Brilliant, thank you, nice report!


----------



## smiler (Apr 5, 2017)

I despise metal thieves, not just for stealing but the damage they do, they can change a possible renovation to an uneconomic project for a few quid.
I enjoyed your post the video was well shot, Thanks


----------



## smiler (Apr 5, 2017)

I despise metal thieves, not just for stealing but the damage they do, they can change a possible renovation to an uneconomic project for a few quid.
I enjoyed your post the video was well shot, Thanks


----------



## Urbex Fam (Apr 5, 2017)

I agree. I really don't understand the ones who just smash things either, what's the point?! 
Thanks for your comment. It's a whole new world to me- shooting and editing videos- so I appreciate the positive feedback!!


----------



## HughieD (Apr 5, 2017)

Yup - that's a minter. Great report...


----------



## The Coopers (Apr 6, 2017)

You're very welcome - Glad you enjoyed it. It's very rare to come across a place not completely wrecked by vandals, great pics!


----------



## Urbex Fam (Apr 6, 2017)

The Coopers said:


> You're very welcome - Glad you enjoyed it. It's very rare to come across a place not completely wrecked by vandals, great pics!



Absolutely, we loved it! I would love to see it restored (and given to me!). Thanks again.


----------



## Gromr (Apr 6, 2017)

Great report! Like the old Thermos Flask.
Anyone know what that yellow car is? I thought it was an early model Saab 900 at first glance but I'm pretty sure its not now.


----------



## Urbex Fam (Apr 7, 2017)

Gromr123 said:


> Great report! Like the old Thermos Flask.
> Anyone know what that yellow car is? I thought it was an early model Saab 900 at first glance but I'm pretty sure its not now.



It is an old Volkswagen.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Apr 7, 2017)

Urbex Fam said:


> It is an old Volkswagen.



Yeah its a Jetta!


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 8, 2017)

Nice report, looks a great place


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 9, 2017)

Great photos.


----------

